# aloittanee



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

On today's newspaper, there was a headline:

MM-KARSINTA ALKAA: Suomi kohtaa tänään Ranskan Helsingissä. Kärjessä aloittanee Teemu Pukki. 

I am not 100% sure what "aloittanee" conveys. Does this mean that Teemu Pukki is possibly the one who will start the game?


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

That's the potential tense. It means "might" or "may".

Se tapahtuu = It'll happen
Se tapahtu*nee* = It *might *happen

By the way, can any Finn tell me what kärjessä means in that phrase?


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Vitalore said:


> By the way, can any Finn tell me what kärjessä means in that phrase?


 It means 'as a striker'
Kärki(pelaaja) = striker


----------



## altazure

Vitalore said:


> That's the potential tense. It means "might" or "may".
> Se tapahtuu = It'll happen
> Se tapahtu*nee* = It *might *happen



You're right, but the probability the potential form conveys is higher than that of "might"/"may"

"Se tapahtu*nee"* = "It *probably *happens" or even "It *is expected to* happen"


----------

